# Wild Betta Mac's



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just wanted to share some pics of my *wild betta macrostoma's*...

They arrived yesterday and they just spent their first night in their new home..large* heavily planted tank,* roughly 10 deferent plant species, some native some store bought. I am slowly dropping the PH in the tank, trying to get it as low as possible by using a custom filter (_peat/carbon and oak leaves_), as well as, drift wood and java moss..

There are 6 Juveniles in the tank so with a few mystery snails..The macs are very friendly right now, following each other and hanging out in a group. Once I add food they come right up to eat, and are quick to take it away. Most are fairly small, there are however a few larger sized ones, hopefully male lol...

I have a filter running on the one corner, with a long air stone to simulate a waterfall pool.. The base of the tank has organinc soil, and the sand is a natural black and gray fine grain from southern ontario shores. I have planted the tank fairly heavily, with various sizes of plnats....There has also been a few pices of drift wood for hiding under, and 4-5 oak leaves..

The water is crystal clear as of today and has a tanned color from the oak leaves...but i still need to get more, i have been using chinquapin oak leaves, which are a rich burgany, sturdy and fairly big size...kinda shaped like an IOL but spiky..


Enjoy..


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome......can't wait to see them once they mature and the males get their color...I have only seen pic of them but they sure are a beautiful and colorful wild fish....congrats and good luck with them......


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

wow, those are so cute~ Is there a picture of the whole tank?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That's so awesome! I think the wild bettas are so interesting, I hope to own some later on.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awww, so cute!!!! 

Do they require specialized care? I mean, obviously more specialized than betta splendens, but how much more?


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh they look great! I'd love to see a pic of the tank as well. Actually, what are you keeping them in?


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I will maybe start posting some pics and info if there is some interest with this...was just going to wait till they mature...but let me know if other want to see pics and updates and I will do my best to keep you informed! Appreciate and Love to see the interest!


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, looks like they have a nice tank! Can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice. I love Macs, especially once they color up.. they're just simply gorgeous. I was lucky enough to see a pair courting AND see a male stripped of fry during my last GABBA meeting. It was really interesting and the fish were so beautiful. I'd like to work with them one day.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Really nice fish!


----------

